# Is a 1 star rating to harsh



## Ashley Thompson (Nov 23, 2016)

I gave my uber driver a 1 star because he didn't even talk to me when i was in his car or didn't have any water


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ashley Thompson said:


> I gave my uber driver a 1 star because he didn't even talk to me when i was in his car or didn't have any water


Wonder what your rating is Ashley?
Do you tip drivers who have water ?
How long was this silent ride ?


----------



## Ashley Thompson (Nov 23, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Wonder what your rating is Ashley?
> Do you tip drivers who have water ?
> How long was this silent ride ?


Im paying good moneyfor the service so a tip shouldn't be expected or requested 13miles


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ashley Thompson said:


> I gave my uber driver a 1 star because he didn't even talk to me when i was in his car or didn't have any water


No, not harsh. When a #%$&# driver does this to me I will normally set his/her car on fire at the end of the ride.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Ashley may want to consider getting a boyfriend she can talk at. Sounds like a pax starving for attention.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

13 mile ride your drive made about $10 bucks now how long did he drive to get you.. Did you make him wait? 13 mile ride took how long half a hr. Yep you payed him life changing money. O maybe he didn't speak English? Water on Uber x your funny...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

darkshy77 said:


> 13 mile ride your drive made about $10 bucks now how long did he drive to get you.. Did you make him wait? 13 mile ride took how long half a hr. Yep you payed him life changing money. O maybe he didn't speak English? Water on Uber x your funny...


He/she never took a ride; it never happened. It's just some kid trying to get some attention.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Im paying good moneyfor the service so a tip shouldn't be expected or requested 13miles


1. You came to the wrong place to get the validation you so desperately are seeking
2. Yes a 1 star was harsh and a jerk move on your part. You are screwing with someone's livelihood. Did you get safely to your destination? That's ALL we are required to offer you!
3. "Good money"? Was this uberx? Provide more details. 13 miles isn't squat.
4. Water? Have you lost your mind? So you want this driver who just drove to you (free of charge) and used his car, his gas, his time, to take your entitled a$$ 13 miles, to dip into his extremely minimal profit and use it to buy you water?

YOU are what is wrong with this business. YOU are the entitled jerk that has made this job almost impossible to handle. Bring your own frickin water next time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ashley Thompson said:


> I gave my uber driver a 1 star because he didn't even talk to me when i was in his car or didn't have any water


Well which was it?


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

The reason he didn't talk to you is that you look ugly. He probably had water but hid it when he pulled up and sow how hideous you look. We never talk to r share our water with ugly chicks.


----------



## Ashley Thompson (Nov 23, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> 1. You came to the wrong place to get the validation you so desperately are seeking
> 2. Yes a 1 star was harsh and a jerk move on your part. You are screwing with someone's livelihood. Did you get safely to your destination? That's ALL we are required to offer you!
> 3. "Good money"? Was this uberx? Provide more details. 13 miles isn't squat.
> 4. Water? Have you lost your mind? So you want this driver who just drove to you (free of charge) and used his car, his gas, his time, to take your entitled a$$ 13 miles, to dip into his extremely minimal profit and use it to buy you water?
> ...


Your job is to make sure the passenger is happy! If it wasn't for paying customer's like me you would not have a job. If you don't like what you do, go to school or find something else to do imho.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Your job is to make sure the passenger is happy! If it wasn't for paying customer's like me you would not have a job. If you don't like what you do, go to school or find something else to do imho.


First, never tell someone how to do their job unless you've done that job. Second, GFY Ashley Thompson in Pittsburgh. Peace.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Your job is to make sure the passenger is happy! If it wasn't for paying customer's like me you would not have a job. If you don't like what you do, go to school or find something else to do imho.


The job is to take you to point A to point B alive. Your happiness is none of my concern. They charge far more than X rates to accomplish that job, find a therapist or get a dog...


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Water and gum is a car service... You pay a lot more for that service. Ask for customer care in a taxi. What do you do for a living would you like me telling you boss you suck at you job for no real reason. I hope your rating is to the point most driver will not pick you up.....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DON'T FEED THE TROLL!


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> I gave my uber driver a 1 star because he didn't even talk to me when i was in his car or didn't have any water


What a Troll!!!


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> What a Troll!!!


Guys please stop insulting trolls like that!


----------



## The D.A.G. (Nov 23, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Im paying good moneyfor the service so a tip shouldn't be expected or requested 13miles


Did you know that your "good money" doesn't always equate with an Uber driver's earnings for a fare?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> I gave my uber driver a 1 star because he didn't even talk to me when i was in his car or didn't have any water


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

EX_ said:


>


Hahahahahahaha!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The D.A.G. said:


> Did you know that your "good money" doesn't always equate with an Uber driver's earnings for a fare?


Why do people say, "I'm paying good money for this"?

What's the alternative? "I'm paying counterfeit money for this". Duh.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Life changing "good money". Any pax that tries to look for water gets 1* from me too.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Boy these pax got some nerve. Wtf did you need a new best friend? Did you want him to entertain you and tell you jokes? Did you want him to serve you cheese and crackers?

If you weren't so rude and sad I would laugh at you.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Is it fair when you get a 1 star from passenger . So no .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Im paying good moneyfor the service so a tip shouldn't be expected or requested 13miles


Did you talk to the driver 


Ashley Thompson said:


> Your job is to make sure the passenger is happy! If it wasn't for paying customer's like me you would not have a job. If you don't like what you do, go to school or find something else to do imho.


Are you a happy person Ashley ?
Do you deserve to be ?
Did you speak to the driver ?
Would your friends say you are pleasant ?
Do you have friends Ashley ?
Would I like to talk to you Ashley ?
What would we talk about ?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Did you talk to the driver
> 
> Are you a happy person Ashley ?
> Do you deserve to be ?
> ...


Maybe we can all chip in and get Ashley a blow up doll on amazon. Im sure they have black Friday sales. We can use some of that "good money" that we get to get one. Ill contribute the dime I found on the ground this morning.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ashley Thompson said:


> I gave my uber driver a 1 star because he didn't even talk to me when i was in his car or didn't have any water


Ashley... How would you feel if your dealing with a customer at work and they put you at risk of being fired because you didn't talk to them or go above and beyond to talk about their day and you didn't take money out of your pocket to buy the man a bottle of water?

Go back and change your rating before the poor man gets himself deactivated AKA fired and he hurts himself because you didn't get a bottle of water.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ashley is just another stupid ******-bag, creating a new account with a fake name, and trolling for the expected responses. 
Don't feed this piece of garbage - it's not a real person with a real concern, and it wasn't a serious question. Don't take the bait.


----------



## ldWesty (Dec 21, 2015)

mikejm said:


> The reason he didn't talk to you is that you look ugly. He probably had water but hid it when he pulled up and sow how hideous you look. We never talk to r share our water with ugly chicks.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

.

Long distance sensors detected an anomaly. Driver had his shields up.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

yup, fake account. most likely not even a female. female would not go out of their way to get on UPeople to make such comment. bonafide fake account trolling for action.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Your job is to make sure the passenger is happy! If it wasn't for paying customer's like me you would not have a job. If you don't like what you do, go to school or find something else to do imho.


UberX is usually cheaper than the friggin' bus. Does the bus driver give you water or engage you in fascinating conversation?


----------



## Amun (Apr 1, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Im paying good moneyfor the service so a tip shouldn't be expected or requested 13miles


Get cancer, paying good money you are paying peanuts and want additional service. I hope you're sterile.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

ldWesty said:


>


OMG, Lauper needs to stop singing and go play in her garden


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

https://twitter.com/amt513

Did I find her?

Scroll down a bit, all she talks about is her Uber driver


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> https://twitter.com/amt513
> 
> Did I find her?
> 
> Scroll down a bit, all she talks about is her Uber driver


Yikes sad part is we are getting more and more pax like this too.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I'd be glad to drop her by the quik trip to get some water. Hey get me something too.


----------



## terrifiedanimal (Jun 22, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> First, never tell someone how to do their job unless you've done that job.


Au contraire! Because trAshley most likely IS a driver, trolling the forum and getting a few bites in the process.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

elelegido said:


> He/she never took a ride; it never happened. It's just some kid trying to get some attention.


Im glad you saw right through this post. She is clearly trolling, LOL at anyone who took her seriously (most of you did not)



Clifford Chong said:


> Male and female teens both 14-16. Entered the wrong pickup and blamed me for arriving late, requested a charger and bluetooth connect not once, but multiple times on both of their phones. Took a whole bunch of selfies, told crude jokes, making out excessively and left without saying thank you.


Your first mistake was picking up unaccompanied minors.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Im glad you saw right through this post. She is clearly trolling, LOL at anyone who took her seriously (most of you did not)


Obviously a troll in training. An experienced troll ensures with their content that the casual reader cannot tell whether they are trolling or they actually are a genuine, bona fide idiot.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Obviously a troll in training. An experienced troll ensures with their content that the casual reader cannot tell whether they are trolling or they actually are a genuine, bona fide idiot.


Or they have "troll" in their name and are such a blatent troll that you know they are trolling and you actually know to think before replying...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Im paying good moneyfor the service so a tip shouldn't be expected or requested 13miles


Good money?lol.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

A T said:


> Yikes sad part is we are getting more and more pax like this too.


With every rate cut.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Im paying good moneyfor the service so a tip shouldn't be expected or requested 13miles


Lmfao get a cab *****. Then tell me about how much u pay.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

SMH....looking at the Twitter feed it would seem she is from the Philly area too...Philly drivers, now you know who NOT to pick up!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> View attachment 77725


Damn birds


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

kevink said:


> SMH....looking at the Twitter feed it would seem she is from the Philly area too...Philly drivers, now you know who NOT to pick up!


I think she's in Pittsburgh. Got enough trolls in Philly


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Are you joking? I hope you're joking. You are exactly the type of passenger every driver fears. The quiet rider who is on time, says hi and bye. Trip ends and the driver thinks he is getting a 5 for a nice ride. Driver sees his rating drop after the trip but no way does he figure you gave him a 1. He thought it was a good ride with no issues. So driver goes back through his trip history a few trips and retroactively gives a 1 or 2 star rating to the poor passenger who he thinks gave him the 1. **** you Op. **** you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

FFS people; this is a troll thread.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Are you joking? I hope you're joking. You are exactly the type of passenger every driver fears. The quiet rider who is on time, says hi and bye. Trip ends and the driver thinks he is getting a 5 for a nice ride. Driver sees his rating drop after the trip but no way does he figure you gave him a 1. He thought it was a good ride with no issues. So driver goes back through his trip history a few trips and retroactively gives a 1 or 2 star rating to the poor passenger who he thinks gave him the 1. &%[email protected]!* you Op. &%[email protected]!* you.


The good ol rating wars.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Obviously a troll in training. An experienced troll ensures with their content that the casual reader cannot tell whether they are trolling or they actually are a genuine, bona fide idiot.


Real or not alot of pax are like this. They smile be nice wait a couple if days then slam you and the wonderful uber rating system protects them.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

A T said:


> Real or not alot of pax are like this. They smile be nice wait a couple if days then slam you and the wonderful uber rating system protects them.


And? Screw 'em, you've got their money; just move on to the next one.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

elelegido said:


> And? Screw 'em, you've got their money; just move on to the next one.


Could be a troll. Though looking at the twitter account she might have actually done this. Im just venting.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

elelegido said:


> And? Screw 'em, you've got their money; just move on to the next one.


Exactly and i smile when they have to pay surge fares to.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Im paying good moneyfor the service so a tip shouldn't be expected or requested 13miles


Don't feed the troll guys. This one is just a slightly less blatant 14gIV

Edit: sad thing is I'm sure there are real riders who think exactly like her.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Some trolls do a good job trolling.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

sicky said:


> Don't feed the troll guys. This one is just a slightly less blatant 14gIV
> 
> Edit: sad thing is I'm sure there are real riders who think exactly like her.


Trolls need to be fed too.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Trolls need to be fed too.


Feeding the troll does make me laugh at least. maybe it's worth it


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Some trolls do a good job trolling.


 yeah, the good ones know how to get aq thread going for pages and pages.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

elelegido said:


> No, not harsh. When a #%$&# driver does this to me I will normally set his/her car on fire at the end of the ride.


I banned many pax just like you ,I don't have to talk to you, yes 13 miles away ride with 80-90 cents a mile is great for you and not for the driver and if is a small city means he must drive back 13 miles to get an other pax, so the driver spend am hour driving burnt 5$ gas at least, you pay 12-15$ the driver got 7-8$ completely I'm don't offer anything and iam expecting tips,cus the ride is very cheap comparing to taxis ... that why sometime in had to cancel some trips just like you, I would cancel your trip and rate me one of will rate you 1 and block you as a rude passenger,so I'm done and won't get contact . I don't need passengers picky or rude like you especially when the rate is low. By the way I have water but for me only . And for excellent passengers.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

darkshy77 said:


> 13 mile ride your drive made about $10 bucks now how long did he drive to get you.. Did you make him wait? 13 mile ride took how long half a hr. Yep you payed him life changing money. O maybe he didn't speak English? Water on Uber x your funny...


$10? Yes if th e rate are $1.4 a mile, if less th en it's less I assume the driver got 7-8$ . ,so he would pay 15$ including everything but the driver app will she she paid 12- 13$ so 25 percent ,so I guess the driver got 8$ if the rate are fair $1.3 -1.7 a mile plus 20-25 cents a min then I can assume he would made some benifits


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Your job is to make sure the passenger is happy! If it wasn't for paying customer's like me you would not have a job. If you don't like what you do, go to school or find something else to do imho.


My job is to make benifits, and the service is depond on the money you offer or I got , for example, you pay me minimum wage and you want me to provide you excellent job? Of fcourse not, so uber like that, they took a lot and charge you less, so personally I provide nice service doesn't matter what the pay as long as the passengers are respectfull and friendly. And you don't pay nothing. You paying 2-3 time less than a taxi . There is no benifits completely,that's why I drive only at surge. 2x or more, we are driving our cars and paying our gas and taxes we don't have any benefit, no social security either, we pay for it .I don't talk with passengers either, only if they start or they like to talk .


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

stephan said:


> I banned many pax just like you ,I don't have to talk to you.


That would be impossible. If you had a pax like me, your car would have been set on fire at the end of the trip, therefore no more rides could be given and you could not have banned many such pax. One pax, tops.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Lol. U guys falling for that. I thought she was funny. Being sarcastic no water


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Some passengers get upset if you are too quiet. Some get upset if you talk too much. You need to read minds to get a good rating as an Uber driver.

I had a rider the this morning... packed her bags into the trunk, held her door open for her. Her fare was like $8, zero surge. She's glued to her phone when she gets in and so I didn't say much other than offering water and candy to her. When she got in I remarked on how cold it was, and got a one word response. I figured she didn't want to talk much so I stayed quiet. I told her to have a nice day when she left. I get 1 star at the end of the trip.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

A T said:


> The good ol rating wars.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> than offering water and candy to her


First mistake.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I had a rider the this morning... zero surge.


Second mistake.


----------

